# respirator warranty



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

howdy guys, im having a issue with respirators.. i prefer the $50 ones with the replaceable filters. i wear it when doing fibre cement siding, production trim plus milling mdf, also when doing demolition or insulating..

my warrenty issue regards the straps on teh mask themselves. the last two respirators ive bought havent lasted me the life of the second set of filters.... either the elastic strap itself breaks or the plastic portion that sits on the back of the head breaks.... is this something that should be covered by the store or the manufacturer when the mask is just over a year old thus getting a replacement or should i be buying a better mask


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That's the same sort I use, and between sweat, crud and swinging on a hook in the van, the straps do take some abuse. I honestly can't remember what warranty they have, but I doubt it would be as much as a year.

Dig out your receipt and warranty paper, and let us know how you make out. :laughing:


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

I keep mine in a sealed plastic bag. Filters last longer that way.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah i was thinking the same thing... the elastic part i could replace via a sewing supplier.. but the plastic part not so much.. just dont want to be buying a new respirator yearly when all i should be needing to do is replace the cartridges..

been thinking about getting the full face model $200... it fully seals the entire face and takes the same cartridges.. no dust in yer eyes or nose or mouth... no mention of ears or arse crack though


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> been thinking about getting the full face model $200... it fully seals the entire face and takes the same cartridges.. no dust in yer eyes or nose or mouth... no mention of ears or arse crack though


You'd need a bubble for that, and probably wouldn't get much work done. :laughing:

Full face is good in theory, but I have a feeling I'd wind up yanking it off in frustration.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yah.. and frustrating when going to scratch a itch..


----------

